# ati tool + catalyst control



## intel igent (Jun 15, 2005)

hey guys i was just wondering if these two programs can work together or would i only be able to use just one? id like to increase the fan speed on my card 850xt pe. thnx


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 15, 2005)

should for fine, let me know if you run into problems


----------



## intel igent (Jun 15, 2005)

installed it and tried to use it to raise the speed on the fan but i get this high pitched whine so i uninstalled it


----------

